# Small Batch Bag Printing or Labels.



## NotEnoughCoffee (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi All.

We're a new start up business, just had delivery on our first batch bags and we're looking for a company who can help us get up and running with either printing direct on to our bags, printing the labels to go on our bags OR supply the bags with our designs digitally printed on to them. We're only looking for a small run of up to 200 to get started - with the view of more all being well.

We have all the images and designs ready to go - any recommendations at all?

UK Based, North West - looking forward to speaking

Ta


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Welcome - I've just used minilabel to print some circular labels for my bags. Competitively priced. My parents used to use them when they have a printing business. Don't think they print directly onto bags, but can do labels.

Phil.


----------

